# Shampoo Questions..



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay I have a really, really stupid question to ask ya'll on here! Lol...okay so I'm wondering this: do you dilute the shampoo you use with your dog in the show ring? I know the lady who I have an internship this school year, does. At least that's what it looks like. And how do you dilute it? Or do you just put straight shampoo on the dog?

Also-What is a good brand of shampoo do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

yes, always dilute with water at least 2 parts water to shampoo.
Makes your shampoo last longer and much easier to rinse.
I make my own shampoo one part Softsoap one part white vinegar one part water.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> yes, always dilute with water at least 2 parts water to shampoo.
> Makes your shampoo last longer and much easier to rinse.
> I make my own shampoo one part Softsoap one part white vinegar one part water.


 
What does the white vinegar do?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I dilute whatever shampoo and conditioner I am using on the dogs. Any I do it VERY PRECISIELY.
I have a 64 oz. juice bottle for each. I fill the bottles with water about 95% and then squirt in some shampoo or conditioner. I shake well and use as is. I can get 2 - 3 baths per shampoo bottle and 4 - 5 baths per conditioner bottle. A 16 oz bottle of shampoo or conditioner makes about 10 64 oz bottles of diluted mix.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Vinegar kills odors, makes rinsing easier, and just like your grandma said, is a good natural hair conditioner


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol..my Grandma never said that! haha. Okay so the lady uses Ketchup bottles...and hey they work slick! lol. I guess I didn't know the whole diluting stuff....so if it's a 2 to 1 ration...that means like 2 cups of water and approximately a cup of shampoo? right?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Vinegar kills odors, makes rinsing easier, and just like your grandma said, is a good natural hair conditioner


I'll give it a try next bath day. We don't have a problem with odors but the easier rinsing and conditioner part warrant a try. Thanks.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone use Mane 'n Tail shampoo on their dogs? If so how do you like it?


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I never thought to dilute but now working in the groomer I find that it is standard practice. Makes the rinse much easier and is more economic. We use oatmeal based shampoos and conditioners.
WagonDog


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Most commercial shampoo is meant to be diluted and it'll say on the bottle by how much. I usually don't dilute it as much as it says, I like to have a lather in the coat even it it means a lot more rinsing. Oh and I use strait grease busting shampoo around/in the ears so they're easier to trim. I do find diluting it works better to get it into their coats, if it 'dribbles' in...

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

:doh: :doh: :doh: I never even thought to dilute it! I gave Molson a bath tonight to test it out and it worked so great! A few months ago when I had to use a medicated shampoo from the vet, I had the hardest time trying to get it to lather and eventually rinse out because it was sooooo thick. I just added about 30% water to it and it worked amazing tonight!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Does anyone use Mane 'n Tail shampoo on their dogs? If so how do you like it?


I have used it and their conditioner and like both a lot. I still use the conditioner but switched over to Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo about two years ago. No real reason for the switch other than someone recommended it and I liked the smell of it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My magic shampoo is my little secret, or, not so secret secret.
Mix it up next time you bathe and you'll be amazed that you love it so much.
I use it on everything from show dogs to dirty nasty grooming client dogs.


----------



## Handy 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

What kind of Softsoap? Hand or bodywash? Shea butter?

I use Touch of Mink Minksheen Pet Shampoo. I like the fragrance and it leaves the coat very soft.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Use the antibacterial hand soap. Actually I buy it by the gallon, Sam's Club generic brand. Use the clear kind.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always dilute shampoo. You definitely get "more bang for your buck" and it's MUCH easier to rinse. I also find that diluting shampoo makes it really easy to get a nice soapy lather on the dog versus straight from the bottle.

Anney, I'll have to give your recipe a try!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

With my Great Pyrenees, a prominent breeder told me to wash him with dish detergent ( I think it was Ivory), and then rinse with vinegar. He used to smell like a pickle, but it worked great!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a lot of Cowboy Magic diluted just because it works well. Will not dry out coats even woth weekly use. And it smells AMAZING. If they made a perfume that smelled like Cowboy Magic I would be all over it


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I just started using Isle of Dogs on my puppers. I like it a lot


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> yes, always dilute with water at least 2 parts water to shampoo.
> Makes your shampoo last longer and much easier to rinse.
> I make my own shampoo one part Softsoap one part white vinegar one part water.


Ok, I am fascinated by this idea. I want to try your shampoo. Do you said "antibacterial hand soap" for the softsoap. Anything else I need to know? Thanks for sharing your secret.

I use Earthbath and have been pretty happy with it, although I have never tried to dilute it. I am learning so much today!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke has skin allergies and he's by no means a show dog but wanted to chime in.

Relief shampoo - 1 part shampoo to 2 parts water in a spray bottle. leave on for 10 minutes
Rinse well
Shamie dry or towel dry. 
Cortizone leave on conditioner paying special attention to get on skin evenly.
Relief leave in conditioner all over.
1x/week

Every so often I will mix baking soda with water and shake well to disolve. Pour that over your dog and massage in. I've found that it strips the hair of all product and helps with his skin. Then follow above. He's very soft when I add this step but don't do it every time.

Vinegar is a great idea. When I was a kid I rinsed my very long hair in vinegar for a conditioner and it also caught the sun on my hair nicely.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I came across this webpage, and wow. Never knew vinegar was so useful!

http://www.vinegartips.com


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I dilute the "non-rinse" quick-detail stuff a lot. Just a few capfulls in a pint sized spray bottle filled with water.

I've never diluted normal shampoo. I'll have to try that.

One of the most expensive words ever created for consumers was "Repeat".

Wash... Rinse... *Repeat*

Rumor has it, this was added to shampoo instructions decades ago when a shampoo company was trying to figure out how to improve profits without raising the price.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I dilute the "non-rinse" quick-detail stuff a lot. Just a few capfulls in a pint sized spray bottle filled with water.
> 
> I've never diluted normal shampoo. I'll have to try that.
> 
> ...


 
lol. I don't know why that made me laugh, but it did. I guess because we're so naive sometimes!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I have used it and their conditioner and like both a lot. I still use the conditioner but switched over to Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo about two years ago. No real reason for the switch other than someone recommended it and I liked the smell of it.


 Where do you buy Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Where do you buy Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo?


I buy mine at a chain store called Tractor Supply. If you Google Cowboy Magic shampoo you should fine plenty of places to order it from.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

goldenluver said:


> Where do you buy Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo?


Almost any horse tack store will carry it too.


----------

